# Ranitomeya amazonica - Intermediate



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

*Ranitomeya amazonica - The Amazonian Poison frog*

*Difficulty:* Intermediate – Based on size and behavior. Considered a good starter thumbnail.


*Location & History:* French Guiana, Brazil, Ecuador, Peru; Discovered in 1935 by Shreve.


*Descriptions & Behavior:* Behavior can range from shy to bold, depending on enclosure. They are fast movers when startled. Amazonica tend to be arboreal as adults, however froglets may prefer leaf litter.

Note:These morphs represent unique subpopulations in the wild that share general physical characteristics, and for that reason different morphs should not be mixed. 

_Ranitomeya amazonica_ is comprised of frogs from the former species _Dendrobates amazonicus _and_ D. ventrimaculatus_ (2). Some _D. ventrimaculatus _are currently classified as _Ranitomeya ventrimaculata_; there are slight care differences that are discussed in the _ventrimaculata _care sheet.

*French Guiana Yellow* - The most common in the hobby. Although often separated into "blue leg" and "grey leg", these are not true morphs but rather just variation within the morph.

*Red* - The red tone of stripes goes all the way down to the blue of the legs.

*Gold Amazonicus* - (aka Peruvian Vents, Rio Tigre Amazonicus) The 'Gold' form possesses light, metallic yellow markings rather than the flat, bold yellow of the FG Yellow vents, and these markings are thicker. Throat markings are different than _amazonica_ 'French Guiana Yellow'.

*"Orange" Amazonica* - Differs from _R._ _amazonica_ 'Red' in size, coloration, and throat markings. In contrast to the name, it is actually bright red in coloration - a truer red than 'Red' and 'Kelly Line' and lacking any orange to yellow coloration - and differs enough from both to be a different morph. They seem to have by far the most trouble with breeding, tadpoles, froglets etc., than the other _R. amazonica_ populations in captivity.

*Kelly Line Amazonica* - (aka Red Line amazonica) Differs from _R._ _amazonica_ 'Red' in size, coloration (more red/orange than the brighter red of the red vent, and the color transitions to yellow where it meets the legs), and throat markings. This population is more variable in the red/orange coloration.
*
New importations of farm raised animals from Peru are being brought in through the INIBICO and Understory Enterprises (UE) projects, and these animals with known localities should be kept separate from even identical seeming animals already present in the hobby, as its likely they are from different populations. 
With many of the new imports these codes will become increasingly important. We owe the hobby to be responsible and keep these morphs true. Without this, sustaining these animals in the hobby will be virtually impossible.*

(The quoted text below appeared on Understory Enterprises' website prior to the taxonomic change that brought these frogs into _R._ _amazonica. _The original text is preserved here with current names in brackets.)

*'Iquitos Red-Orange UE'* - "Widespread throughout the Amazon basin, this particular ventrimaculatus [_R._ _amazonica_] form hails from lowland rainforest regions near Iquitos, Peru. The contrast of red - orange, on black, with turquoise legs combines to create a truly stunning frog. Non aggressive, it will live and breed well as a small colony in a vertically oriented vivarium." (1)

*DV-SBPEL - 'Borja Ridge UE'* - "A beautiful golden-yellow ventrimaculatus [_R._ _amazonica_] with blue legs. Adult size is similar to that of Iquitos ventris [_R._ _amazonica_], so this is quite a large _ventrimaculatus_ [_R._ _amazonica_], which for us has proven to be one of the bolder _ventrimaculatus_ [_R._ _amazonica_] in the vivarium... this _ventrimaculatus [R. amazonica_] is a lowland form, and is abundant in areas with an abundance of _guzmania_ bromeliads in the trees and understory." (1)

*DV-BTN - 'Blackwater UE'* - "Living in sympatry again with _reticulatus_, [UE] has here another large orange _ventrimaculatus [R. amazonica_]. This beautiful frog is very similar to the Iquitos red/orange vents [_R._ _amazonica_] [UE] has offered, but these frogs have a tendency towards wider orange striping, often with a transition to yellow towards the lateral regions. This frog should not be mixed with or confused with the Iquitos Red/Orange ventris [_R._ _amazonica_] [UE] is offering. This population exists in the Rio Tigre region, well removed from Iquitos populations." (1)


*General Care:*

Like many dart frog species optimum captive temperature range of 70°F – 80°F.

Amazonica are known to tolerate group housing in captivity without issue. Do not mix morphs or lines, as surprise froglets are known to occasionally be produced in captive care, and of course as with all captive herptiles do not mix species. 

_Ranitomeya amazonica_ do have a preference for tanks at least as tall as they are long/wide, or taller (vertically oriented tanks). While _R. sirensis_ has been kept and bred in sexed pairs in vivaria as small as 12 x 12 x 18 inches, a 1.1 or 2.2 group in an enclosure of at least 18 x 18 x 24 inches (though larger is beneficial) is more suitable for most keepers. Vivaria of bare minimum sizes must be landscaped very skillfully in order to provide suitable habitat choices. Further, humidity and temperature gradients are very limited or nonexistent in smaller quarters, so optimum care is much harder to deliver in such small enclosures. Enclosures of bare minimum dimensions should be considered by experienced keepers only.


*Breeding & Tadpole Care:*

Females will deposit eggs in film canisters (success has been reported for canisters oriented horizontally, at a 45° angle, or vertically) and bromeliads. Eggs are laid near or submerged in water. Clutch sizes normally range from 4-10 eggs, although larger clutches are possible.

There is some evidence that some wild populations lay eggs and deposit tads in phytotelmata already occupied by unrelated tadpoles. This is not parental care, per se, but is possibly an evolutionary precursor to the advanced parental care practiced by the frogs of the _R. vanzolinii_ genetic group.

While surprise froglets are sometimes produced in captivity, this should not be counted on to produce healthy froglets and so eggs or tadpoles should be pulled and raised artificially. As tadpoles can be cannibalistic, they should be raised individually.



*Pictures:*
_R. amazonica_ 'French Guiana Yellow' Adult Female:








Adult:








_R. amazonica_ 'Gold':








_R. amazonica_ 'French Guiana Yellow' showing throat markings:








Tad about to pop forelimbs:








Bottom of same tad:








_R. amazonica_ 'Red/Orange' showing 'Amazonica' throat markings:








'Iquitos Red-Orange UE'








Iquitos Red-Orange froglet:








'Borja Ridge UE'








'Blackwater UE'










References:
(1) Understory Enterprises
(2) Brown, et al (2011) "A taxonomic revision of the Neotropical poison frog genus _Ranitomeya_ (Amphibia: Dendrobatidae)" Zootaxa 3083: 1-120. https://www.mapress.com/zootaxa/2011/f/z03083p120f.pdf
Contributors:
Ron Brewer (RGB)
Corey Wickliffe (KeroKero)
Oz (rozdaboff)
Kyle Kopp (kyle1745)
Mark Pepper, Mike Meacher (UE photos and information)
@Chris S
@Socratic Monologue 
@fishingguy12345 

If you would like to see any updates or modifications to this care sheet please let myself or a moderator know.

Last Updated December 2021 by @Socratic Monologue .


----------

